# Amethyst



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

A friend gave me a chunk of amethyst and told me to put it in the dog's drinking water to prevent fleas & ticks. She said her mother told her to do this and her two dogs have never had a flea or tick and she has never had to use any kind of preventative on them.

Has anyone ever heard this before? I figured it might be worth a try. Does anyone know if there is any reason to think amethyst in the water would hurt the dogs in any way?


----------

